# Speed Test App and how it fails at what it does.



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been seeing some very poor results here and there with the speedtest app over the last few months, so I decided to do some testing.

After 100 test, the speedtest app was approx 30-50% slower on the results compared to resting directly to a speed test application that I have on one my my servers.

This shows me the proof that the app is useless if you want to know accurate info. I have found similar findings with their web browser app as well depending on the server though, there is also a big difference.

Here are some screen shots of the testing I did. These are just a sample, but the download speeds are always lower in my findings.

This is from the android app









This is from a browser to my own server using the speedtest application on the server.


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

That's strange. My speeds seem relatively constant with the app and with the dslreports tests


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Most speedtest sites are flawed in the sense that they are throttling the traffic to these servers.... this is why the numbers are often times wrong. My testing was done with a private testing server that isn't being throttled.

So most speed test sites that are public will see the same results, not really the app, but the servers it's using is the issue.


----------

